# another thrift score



## montresor (Jun 21, 2007)

This time it's a Pentax ME Super for $10 at a local thrift. Mine has a not-so-hot "aftermarket" Soligor 28-80 lens, and the mirror is stuck in the up position, apparently a common problem with it. But it looks like a nice camera in general, and is amazingly compact for a 35mm SLR. Anyone have experience with this camera? Suggestions regarding the mirror problem?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 21, 2007)

montresor said:


> ...and is amazingly compact for a 35mm SLR.



With one of those 40mm(?) Pentax pancake lenses I think it's one of the smallest 35mm SLRs ever.  Personally I don't like the buttons for changing the shutter speed, and the meter display, but it takes perfectly good photos.  I don't know what to do about the mirror.  Obviously something has broken or become unattached.  It would probably cost more to have it professionally repaired than to purchase a working model.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 21, 2007)

Is the shutter totally stuck? Are the batteries dead? (although it should operate without batteries at 1/125)

Sometimes you can make it come back to life by removing the bottom plate and applying a few drops of Naphta (or Ronsonol) on the visible gears and linkages. After that try to operate the shutter and the wind up lever, it might just work. Give it a try, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## terri (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like it was a giveaway because of the mirror problem. But you could have the last laugh if Mitica's suggestion works. For $10 you have nothing to lose, so by all means try it.

I used a Pentax Super ME for many years (although with more modern lenses) and it operated beautifully. I did pay for a CLA a couple of years back and it's a little gem. I love the small size.


----------



## usayit (Jun 21, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> With one of those 40mm(?) Pentax pancake lenses I think it's one of the smallest 35mm SLRs ever.



Pentax Pancake 40mm is one of my favorite lenses in my collection.  Wonderful street shooter and almost as discreet as my rangefinder.

I had a K1000 stuck.... hit downward on my lap and it sprung back to normal position.  Then lubed the gearing underneath.


----------



## jstuedle (Jun 24, 2007)

Look to see if the foam that cushions the mirror on its up stroke is stuck to the mirror. Sometimes the foam with degrade and the glue used to attach it to the top of the mirror box will soak through. The glue will then stick to the mirror. Replacing the foam is a cheap fix.


----------

